# sx70 silos



## Karalee (Feb 26, 2006)

I decided to pull the ol polaroid out again today and give it another go, I went a bit sloppy at the end though, all my horrible white marks  is it just me or is it really easy to make them on the darker colors? Might just be the amount of pressure Im using, though I didnt think it was that much.

Anyway....


----------



## aprilrocha (Feb 26, 2006)

this film is being discontinued, correct?


----------



## Karalee (Feb 27, 2006)

Sadly yes


----------



## terri (Feb 27, 2006)

You're doing a bang-up job learning the technique, Karalee. :thumbup: I really like this one!


----------



## photo gal (Feb 28, 2006)

I really like it too!  Something very appealing about it!  : )


----------

